# MT2 Drill Chuck



## hairy

You're welcome! I use mine in the lathe, I haven't tried in a drillpress.

Inflation is a bummer, that's almost twice what I paid, maybe 3 years ago.


----------



## REL

Little Machine Shop has low priced chucks and arbors; both keyed and keyless types. I believe I got the tip either here or from Sawmill. The quality was good! I also purchased a keyless chuck at a good price from Wookcraft over a yaer ago. By the way they sell these chucks and arbors for a lathes. Is there any difference if it is used for a drill press?


----------



## ChunkyC

Other than the arbor being a little too short for my drift to knock it out properly, no difference at all. That is as long as your DP has a #2 Morse Tapper, and most do.

I'm not a believer in a keyless chuck on a DP. Seems a "little" to unsafe for me. Not that I'm the safety police.

c


----------



## dbhost

I need one of those for my lathe!


----------



## Steve2

Thanks for restating the caveat that we get what we pay for, given the typical Harbor Freight abundant shortcomings. The statement that it is "too long" explains why a #2 morse taper is intended for the lathe. Drill press tapers are about 1/2" in length.

And, yes, keyless chucks ("I'm not a believer in a keyless chuck on a DP. Seems a "little" to unsafe for me…") are not intended for DP application.


----------



## ChunkyC

Steve What??

Drill press use a #2 Morse taper. Are you thinking about the Jacob's Taper that the chuck uses? An arbor has two tapers, (1) A Morse taper that fits into the drill press shaft and a Jacob's taper for the chuck to fit onto the arbor. I think this chuck is a MT2 and JT33.

The "Too short" portion that I was referring too was the Morse Taper being a little too short for my drift to work with it. A Morse Taper is 88mm (3.46") in length. This chuck doesn't have a tang, the "nib", on the end making it a tad too short.

They certainly sell a lot of keyless chucks with Jacobs Tapers. I assume that they are intended for something other than drill presses but they will certainly easily connect to a DP with little effort and the correct set of wedges.


----------



## stratiA

I just got one of these as well. Seems to be decent esp for 14.99. I am still trying to figure out all the proper use and applications for these on my mini lathe.


----------



## Steve2

"Are you thinking about the Jacob's Taper that the chuck uses?" I stand corrected, Chunk; thank you. My error.


----------



## Raymond

I have the same chuck on my lathe and it works great. I need to get another one for my drill press, as the chuck in my drill press does not close down to hold the small bits i use. There again maybe i'll get a small bench drill press.


----------



## Steve2

Very detailed explanation coincidentally, see :http://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/showthread.php?38619-Trials-and-Tribulation-to-make-a-simple-pen.&p=339793


----------

